# He's gone - I'm in bits :(



## lisaspoon (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to the forum..... I'm looking for some support I guess.

My beloved English Springer was put to sleep on Tuesday after finding out his lungs were covered in lumps and tumors. 

Skye was to be 14 years old in 2 months time. He went downhill, what felt like rapidly. Over the course of 10 days he started getting short of breath. After the vet treating him for a chest infection, they x rayed when he was no better and found the lumps. They said they could give him steriods etc and this would give him another month, but we didnt feel like this was worth the pain and struggle for him. 
Skye was originally bought for me when I was 13years old but stayed with my mum and dad when I went to university etc. But I saw him regularly. Visiting my mum and dad won't be the same with out him there. 

I'm in bits at the moment, I can't stop crying and will miss him terribly. I guess at the moment I can't quite believe he's gone as I've not been up to my mums yet, so I haven't seen the empty space where his bed once was. I want to plant a tree for him at my parents house but I'm too scared to ask, I don't know if they would find that strange or want that. 

Please tell me that the pain does ease..... I know he had a long and healthy life, no problems etc. And I now know he's in a better place and not suffering anymore.

I loved you Skye, so much and you will be missed terribly. I hope you are happy at Rainbow bridge and I hope to see you again one day xxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi there,what an awful time for you and my heart goes out to you at this time.Its VERY hard for us to have to deal with a loss of our pets.When i lost my german shepherd "Saracen" it broke my heart, and i never thought i would ever own another dog.Yes the pain does ease and we will always have our memories of those we've lost.I think planting a tree is a great idea,have a word with your parents,i'm sure they will understand.My thoughts are with you..xxxxxxxx*


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

lisaspoon said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to the forum..... I'm looking for some support I guess.
> 
> ...


I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you.

I went through a similar situation recently where we lost our collie cross to lymphoma, we too were advised the kindest thing to do would be to let her go, rather than prolong the inevitable. It was the hardest decision we have ever had to make and it has broken our hearts, but we couldn't watch her suffer just to keep going for us. It was 5 weeks ago today and I miss her more all the time, but it does get easier, you learn how to deal with it. I find that talking about her and having a good cry helps me deal with it.

At the moment you are going through shock and a huge range of emotions, take time out for yourself to grieve and don't feel that you have to put a brave face on things. You have lost a family member after all.

I think your parents would be very touched if you offered to plant a tree in Skye's name, I think it is a wonderful idea.

Again, I'm so sorry to hear that Skye couldn't stay. I'm sure Holly and all the other pets will look after him at Rainbow Bridge.

Thinking of you and sending you a hug xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My dog had the same thing 

R.I.P Skye x x x


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

We have all felt the grief of losing a much loved family pet and it is so hard to stop grieving so soon after.

There will however, come a time when all your thoughts and memories are of the wonderful life that you shared together. At least now, is he at peace and free from pain.

Sending you a big cyber hug and the warmest of thoughts x


----------



## lisaspoon (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies and support 

It makes feel better knowing that there are people out there who care and understand what I'm going through. 

I'm just hoping that time will be the greatest healer....


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.. its very very hard to come to terms with it..but you will one day petal..

Just think of the good times you had together..

R.I.P... enjoy rainbow bridge..


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

so sorry 2 hear of your loss RIP little one xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss  , i hope you will be OK soon

xx


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss,its a dreadful thing when you lose a loved one.

We lost our 16yr old colliecross Dinky ,and 3 of our cats in the space of a year and I truly thought I would never come through it.
You never forget ,it just gets a little easier to bear,things will remind you of them and you'll shed a tear,and you'll remember the good times xx


----------



## partybunnie (Mar 13, 2009)

lisaspoon said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to the forum..... I'm looking for some support I guess.
> 
> ...


Ask your parents about planting a tree, its a great idea. it does help.


----------



## shazern66 (Jan 16, 2009)

im so so so sorry for yor loss you did the rite thing hun he new you loved him


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Im deeply sad for your loss of such a loving animal,
It must of shocked for you to loose him in such a way,
you cannot replace him ever for he was part of your life in this world life for he was your best companion.
although he as a good age, you did not want to loose him, but he knows that you greive for him as he has only slipped into that life recently.
what are we to believe, but I do know that he will always be by your side, untill one day you will meet him as time goes by and seasons fall, those loving memories will never fade, I was told by our vet last november when we lost our dear beloved dougal, that his scent would last over 6 months in our house .
Its strange and hard to except but skye will be safe, free and out of pain, 
we are all passers by in this life only skye decided to drop by bless him,
The sun will shine again as the days of exceptance will come and you will paint that picture again of him in your hearts as his memory will become more vivid and clear to you he will always be rembered, bless skye R.I.P.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss - sending you the warmest thoughts from 2,000 miles away....take care!!


----------



## lisaspoon (Apr 9, 2009)

Many many thanks for all your replies and words of support....

I woke up this morning feeling a bit brighter, and then I felt sad and guilty for feeling like this. It feels like I'm going round in circles at the moment.

I think I'm feeling a bit in denial at the moment since I haven't been back to my mum and dads house yet, where Skye was. I guess it will really hit home when I go up to see and them and he's not there....


----------



## VickieMH (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you, Glad you are feeling a little brighter.
Take each day as it comes, My Big Lat Chance is in my garden with a little plaque, He had growths on his feet it was cancer. He passed in 2007 and I still miss his cuddles. I sometimes go out and chat to him, I know what you are going through its heartbreaking but it will get easier.
Take Care x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - he will be watching over you xxx


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

I´m so sorry for your loss... :sad: When the worst pain is over, you will see this as a good thing. The decision to have him put to sleep was the humane thing to do. You let him go gracefully and did not force him through any more pain just because you would not have wanted to let him go. 

You now have your wonderful memories of Skye left... Treasure those and know he is now well. 

I remember when our three cats had to be put to sleep - all in little over a year. They were 16 and 17 years of age so it was to be expected, but the sorrow was so deep and total... Still I held them when they were put to sleep, to thank them for their love and friendship. The ease with which they slipped away was a comfort too. Animals don´t take death as a bad thing, I feel.

Big hugs to you.

Leena


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss RIP Skyex


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

God so sorry about your sad sad loss..dont think i have ever felt as bad as when i held our darling bonnie in my arms while she was put to sleep..but it does get better..have a good cry as often as you want and have a good laugh about the good times as well..i said there would never be another to replace her and there wasn't as Sky is so different and loving in his own way..when and if you decide to get another only you will know when its the right time but until then God Bless And Take Care.

Many Will Walk In And Out Of Our Lives..But Only True Friends Will Leave Paw Prints On Our Hearts ForEver..

Ashley


----------

